

The "Public Safety" Exception to Miranda - ics
https://www.fbi.gov/stats-services/publications/law-enforcement-bulletin/february2011/legal_digest

======
dfc
I get a (Error code: ssl_error_no_cypher_overlap) error with firefox.

~~~
ics
Works fine for me on Firefox 20– plugin issue perhaps?

------
InclinedPlane
Also of note:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_rights#Application_of_t...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_rights#Application_of_the_requirements)

It's only necessary to mirandize someone prior to interrogation, it does not
have to happen immediately at the point of apprehension.

Additionally, there are some reports that Tsarnaev was, in fact, mirandized
when he was taken into custody.

As an aside, I find it ridiculous that anyone is wanting to treat this suspect
as an "enemy combatant". What possible advantage is there to that? What legal
justification? My take is that people want to short circuit the justice system
and I find it appalling that such a tendency is even remotely commonplace.

~~~
drivingmenuts
My understanding of the "enemy combatant" classification is that
constitutional protections no longer apply. He can be sent up for
extraordinary rendition and effectively, disappeared.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Even a cut and dried "enemy combatant" has legal protections and can't simply
be "disappeared".

